# Sticky  Spray rig repair videos



## mr.fixit

I have been asked by Chris at RCP to post this repair video in hopes that it will help some of our members who may want to repair their own machines. She has talked with Nathan and they both agree that the value to our members may be useful. Thanks to them. I hope that with my very limited computer skills I dont screw up the link.






I have made several others and intend to make many more. I hope that they are helpful and I am very open to any criticism or help our members may offer.


----------



## Wolfgang

Great thing to post!:notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## RCP

Thanks Jack! I fixed the link so the video appears and moved it to the equipment section, please add more videos to this thread as you make them, I am sure the members will appreciate your help and tips!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

WOW! What a great video. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Workaholic

Thanks Jack, for adding some great content. Very helpful for some members. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz

shoot, now its nice to know I havent been going at it ass-backwards every time I have repacked my rigs :thumbup:


----------



## eddie

Thanks for that


----------



## mr.fixit

*Graco repack video*

Again thanks to Painttalk for allowing me to share with all. this video is for the Graco new style fluid sections that are found on the Ultra 595 and smaller units


----------



## NEPS.US

Great video Jack, thanks!


----------



## NCPaint1

Terrible video, stop giving away trade secrets.


----------



## nEighter

Ha! Great video man.. I am subscribed.. if you want you can do the same


----------



## Ace Painting

Nice video thanks.


----------



## Marion

Anxiously awaiting the 695 rebuilds and repairs. Thanks for taking the time to do this for us! Really appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic

Marion said:


> Anxiously awaiting the 695 rebuilds and repairs. Thanks for taking the time to do this for us! Really appreciated.


+1


----------



## Marion

Great pumps, huh Workaholic?


----------



## Workaholic

Marion said:


> Great pumps, huh Workaholic?


True work horses, everyone should have two of them.


----------



## jonathanthepainter

Thanks for the video. You asked for some input , so here goes it would be helpful to see the parts, layed out in sequence prior to/ during assembly. I'm used to looking at the diagrams on the back side of rebuild package. Thanks again


----------



## Ronny

Does anyone plan to make a video of a graco 455 st pro rebuild


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*Slow video loading times*

If the video is loading slow on your machine it could be better to watch it from Youtube's site.


----------



## mr.fixit

just took a quick look at some of the replies. As the weather gets colder and we slow down I will have time to do a few more videos and will try to use some of the suggestions given. thanks for the input. Ronnie the "old style Graco" video is inclusive of the 455st


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

Very helpful videos, please keep them coming!

www.DiscountHousePainters.com


----------



## miket

Thanks

Any airlessco vids?


----------



## jhudson

Any videos out there for a Graco 3900 repack? Want to try it on my own during downtime.


----------



## CJ Courtney

*repairs*

*AWESOME*video thanks for taking the time ----CJ


----------



## Bppaintinc

*Switching materials and assuming I'm right*

I have a Titan 8900, two Graco 395's, HVLP's, and a air assisted Graco 595.
I have painted all my life and I assume I clean my pumps correctly as I havent had to much trouble outside what I would think is normal. What I was wondering is if anyone had for sure advice on proper ways to switch from solvent to latex and even to lacquers? I am a contractor with 50% commercial, 30% res, 20% industrial. While I do switch between these especially with the air assisted I am always apprehensive to do so. I probably have only sprayed 20 or so gallons of lacquer in my entire career and its relatively new to me. I was told to switch hoses when doing so but it doesnt make much sense to me because even if I tape the ends of the hose not in use it will still have dry spots on the inside and could dry the residual material on the inner walls and later clog up my filter at the gun as well as the tip. I'm new to trying to use paint talk and I've seen some rather rude responses so be kind if this is in the wrong spot. I'm not that efficient at navigating your forum. Thanks fells.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck the painter

Just dedicate a a 395 as a lacquer pump.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWeber

Love his video tutorials - very informative and worth a few minutes to watch them. Equipment works best when well maintained.


----------



## JesonEdward

WOW! Great Video
Appreciate


----------

